# new member.. some help please :)



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

hi every one.

basically ive been out of the gym for about a year now. i was training for about 2 years previously and i bulked up from around 14st 3lb upto 17st but averaging around 16 and a half but alot of that help was from AAS stupidly i was takin what ever i wanted for the blown up look. im 6ft 4 so obviously at that weight i didnt look HUGE.

In the last year ive been training properly as an amateur boxer and lost everything i gained ive still got good shape but lost a lot of size, now ive been back at the gym again for past 2 weeks i realise ive missed it too much and i want to stay here LOL but.... i dnt want to get as big as i was i want to go for the lean look and i know diet is most important thing..

the help i was askin for is there someone out there who could really help me on my diet with the times and what to eat etc because im fussy and im a carpenter so not easy to prepare food at work... i have read alot about diets but i really struggle to understand how people do it in contrast to their working lives...

also would my training regime be any different to getting the "lean look" from how it used to be when i was trying to get big? in terms of sets and reps.. average 4-5 sets on bigger body parts with 4-8 reps and smaller body parts with 3-4 sets with 8-12 reps?

I will also ask about AAS in future but obviously not till at least 6 months of properly getting back into gym with good set diet and training routine..

if anyone can help it would be brilliant. lookin forward to hear from someone at least LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m

i very much doubt anybody will spend their free time working your diet out for you although it is easy for you to work it out all you need to do is read the stickies on diet and nutrition work out your daily needs to lose fat and to help build muscle .

as for preparing food at work you dont need to as you can do it at home then place in tupperware or the like .

as for training i do a strength routine it helps burn fat while building muscle and strength .


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for the reply.

yeah i wasnt expecting anyone to say write eat this eat that etc.. like i said i do understand all the basics i have been reading some of the stickies so far already but im really struggling to see how i would begin to start preparing. i wake up at 5am everyday and the times i can eat are from 5am-5.45am, 6am-7am- (if im lucky), 10am, 1pm, and from 5pm i can eat whenever i like. when i see people talk about egg whites i know its basically the yolk taken from the egg but how do u cook n prepare it.. sorry i know i have a lot to go through but theres so much i want to say LOL.

thanks for advice on strength routine will look into them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

do you work away from home ?

stronglifts 5x5


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

i do live at home with mum and dad still but they are so ignorant when it comes to food i keep telling them what i want to eat etc i even go shopping with them to pick the food out i pay the bills for it etc. but they insist on putting a packet of crisp or choccie bar in packed lunch " because there worried il end up makin myself ill" hahahaha.. but wen i go to work its a 12 hr day on site sometimes on the move alot and with no microwave which makes it a bit harder.

stronglifts it is then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol fair enough

porridge or oats when you get up

cook rice or pasta lots of it on a sunday night will do you for a few days - week each night cook chicken or fish also some veg to then tupperware it have some fruit and that can be had throughout your day

have steak and rice/pasta veg on a night time , try and get a good balanced diet fruit veg red meat white meat fish tuna .


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

cheers for that. should i not worry to much now about EXACTLY what i eat in terms of how much protein/carbs/fats till i get all the fundementals set in...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

start as you mean top go on m8 here is a good link for working out how much of what your body needs to gain lbm ..... http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm

however the hard part is getting nutritional facts on foods most packets are good as it shows you what is what then either write it down on paper or spread sheet or remember it


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

uve been a great help already m8.. is this the workout you was talking about http://stronglifts.com/stronglifts-5x5-beginner-strength-training-program/


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Asda do pre packed salads 2 for £3 mate and there bob on, add in some chicken drumsticks and your good to go with no effort at all.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

You need to organise yourself. Plenty ways to go.

Cook and freeze. Buy frozen.Eat more fats. 3 meals a day , 4 , 6 , 8.

Only you can see what work better for you, over time.

You can get some templates to start with easily, here on UK -M or on the net

If you do it yourself , you'll learn more along the way.

Just pick a macro split, stick to it and look at the results. There is no "overall best" so no much to worry about , as long as the daily macros are within reasonable limits.

More carbs , fuller look. Low carbs , high fats -protein , leaner look. For most.... many factor must be accounted for , IE the starting body composition, the body type

You could came up with your plan, then post it to get members opinions, that way you get your hand on making a plan, + get a second opinion here


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

no worries cheers people im off to supermarket now for a little spend up haha. i understand i still got a lot to research and got a lot of time to dedicate how my body reacts to certain diets etc. not even found one that works yet even though i was boxing for a year eating (fairly) healthy. still cudnt get lean like i wanted but obviously didnt go gym everything was cardio and core work out with circuits... but still the results wernt there  time to diet hard and crack on with the stronglifts 5x5 recommended by uhan


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It's a good idea to keep a log of your diet to really nail it down

I use www.foodfocus.co.uk

There are others out there, or just keep a paper log. It takes a little while to set it all up, but it is definitely worth it

Good luck


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> It's a good idea to keep a log of your diet to really nail it down
> 
> I use www.foodfocus.co.uk
> 
> ...


i agree with this and would like to add read some journals on here like Tassotti`s and others as they track diet routine most on a daily basis so you can get a good idea of foods and what worked for others


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

if you guys dont mind and can look on the new thread i started about the diet plan i have lined up please take the **** if you think its not good etc lol


----------

